# axcel armortech sights



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

micro adj. pins ....best pin sight made IMO


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have 2 Armor Tech HD sights going to have 3 soon. The best micro adjustment sight out there. Very well built and bright pins.


----------



## Roundtree (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks guys. thinkin of making that my new sight


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

I just purchased this sight for my new Bowtech Destroyer 350. Needless to say, I was very glad the Shop Pro brought me back to his bow vise and showed me how to calibrate it. You have to tilt the bow (in bow vise), using a level, then make a two axis adjustment to the leveling bubble. A piece of cake when someone shows you how, but I read the instructions after I had already been show how to do it and the instructions were difficult to figure out what it was you were actually supposed to do.

Once mounted and calibrated on the bow, it took literally 5 arrows to drill the "x" ring from 20 yards, it was that easy.

Only complaint was the cost, but hey, quality isn't free.


----------



## Rocky44 (Sep 18, 2007)

they have the brightest pins that i have ever seen!!!!:mg:

Perfect workmanship also!:darkbeer:


----------



## Sky Warrior (Dec 12, 2004)

Great sight, only downside is it heavier than some. I really enjoy mine.


----------



## Ezbite (Oct 12, 2009)

best sight ive ever owned ... period:set1_applaud:


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Ezbite said:


> best sight ive ever owned ... period:set1_applaud:


X2! Only sight I will own now.


SCFox


----------



## bamnumber1 (May 26, 2008)

*Top of the Line*

I couldn't be more pleased with the AT HD 5 pin i put on my admiral. I have a tapered pin set with the top 3 .019's and the bottom 2 .010's. While this is not for everyone I enjoy how the bottom pins cover up less of my target at the longer distances. Each pin is incredibly bright and completely protected and the micro adjustments are as precise as a high end target sight. The over all construction and design is flawless IMO and would recommend it to anyone seeking a top quality technical hunting sight. Try it with the spot hogg sight light with adjustable rheostat and you will be set in just about any lighting or lack there of. 
I am looking real hard at the new HD pro model with dovetail mounting bracket target style sight bar to put on a new Destroyer 350.


----------



## chunglee63 (Feb 15, 2009)

This is the best sight on the market!


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

I just installed one one my rig and I added a Tru Glow light for kicks. The light really really really lights up those pins! In the daylight they glow like the sun. I couldn't be more happier with it.


----------



## pdskal (Aug 12, 2009)

737flyer said:


> I just purchased this sight for my new Bowtech Destroyer 350. Needless to say, I was very glad the Shop Pro brought me back to his bow vise and showed me how to calibrate it. You have to tilt the bow (in bow vise), using a level, then make a two axis adjustment to the leveling bubble. A piece of cake when someone shows you how, but I read the instructions after I had already been show how to do it and the instructions were difficult to figure out what it was you were actually supposed to do.
> 
> Once mounted and calibrated on the bow, it took literally 5 arrows to drill the "x" ring from 20 yards, it was that easy.
> 
> Only complaint was the cost, but hey, quality isn't free.


Sounds like once you figure out the bubble adjustments, this sight is a home run. I read there is a larger bubble available also?


----------



## flurryoftexas (Jan 14, 2007)

how about the axcel armor sight H.S. (high speed) any one heard about them


----------



## elitexlr (Feb 16, 2009)

I also just added a 4 pin .010 model to my Bowmadness XL. Abosolutely love it. Best sight I have ever shot. Adjustments are very simple, and super fine. I also added the truglo light, with the adjustable rheostat, what a difference that made on those .010 pins, especially indoors. Very solid, very very accurate. I cant say enough. Paid 125 shipped for it on ebay....cant beat that. I think I might end up getting the conversion kit to turn it into the dovetail mount.


----------



## bowhunter1992 (Jan 18, 2010)

I have the 5 pin model in .019 and with the micro adjustment i am able to hit nails at 20 yards also great in low light hunting conditions!!!:smile:


----------



## bowhunter2232 (Jan 5, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how much distance between top pin and bottom pin,total gap between pins.


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

This is an old thread but I'd thought I'd put in my experiences with my Armortech HD.
Positives: 
I really like the "clicks" or detents in the elevation and windage knobs.
I like having a tru 2nd axis adjustment.
The gang or individual pin adjustments are great.
The option to order custom pin diameters and their positions is a bonus.
The white ring on the "scope" helps centering in the peep.
The pins are really bright, sometimes too bright.

Negatives:
The third axis level adjustment is kinda lame - it rotates the level but the scope stays in place. For those of with focal difficulties, this reduces the adjustment options.
The pins are too bright when facing or quartering the sun. The photochromatic cover like on another brand would be good - maybe offer it as an accessory once it's developed.
Could be lighter.
Needs a true 3rd axis adjustment. A first axis adjustment would be a bonus.
Price is a bit steep, almost rivaling a target sight but with less functionality.

How about a polycarbonate version made out of Zytel?

I like the sight overall, just needs some details worked out to make it a great sight.


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

Just got one of these in a trade. 7 .019 pins. Sight is nice. Way to heavy and the pins aren't as bright as my special ops, but still bright. The micro adjustments are great and made like a tank(hence the weight). Overall I thought it was a great sight that could just use a light and some weight loss to be perfect. I might be willing to trade for another sight. if anyone is interested pm me.


----------



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

not a better sight on the market than the axcell.


----------



## KraQr (Aug 11, 2009)

Whats the advantage or not to having the dovetail model? I am stuck between the HD and the HD PRO models for my D 350.


----------



## Chargett (May 1, 2010)

I got my HD last friday....the opening day of archery here in OK!!! Needless to say, I was in a hurry to get it set up after I got off of work. I had all pins set, 7 pins, on my z7 before dark!!!!! I was home at 5:30. And that was after I had tied a new D-loop on and paper tuned. My neighbor came over, who happens to be a die hard SpottHogg fan. Well, when he can scrounge up the change, he's going to switch.

Best sight I've ever seen, hands down. Only downer, it's a tad on the heavy side, but I'll trade that for quality and made in the USA any day!


----------

